# Free Pattern for a Miser's Purse



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

These have fascinated me for years but never saw a free pattern for one. So cute and so clever. Wouldn't this make a cute gift?

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Small_Knitted_Purse

pzoe


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I am rather dim. How does that work as a purse? I don't understand how the money gets past the rings into the bags? Do you carry it like a handle between the rings? I have never seen anything like this. THANKS


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

ditto


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

That would be nice for a handle, where's the real purse?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

You can place things in either side of the "purse." When you sew up the long side of the knitted piece you leave a slit. This is where you put your money in. You slide both rings to one side and after your deposit you slide the rings to either side of the slit. This locks the purse. The tassels on either end keep the rings from sliding off.

Here's an interesting piece on the history of the miser's purse:

http://texastalking.tripod.com/id7.html

For the history buff:

http://si-pddr.si.edu/jspui/bitstream/10088/11723/2/LauraCamerlengoMiser%27sPurse.pdf

They are different and so unique.

pzoe

P.S. It took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I am rather dim. How does that work as a purse? I don't understand how the money gets past the rings into the bags?  Do you carry it like a handle between the rings? I have never seen anything like this. THANKS


Miser's purses were very popular during Victorian times. I believe they were usually worn slung over a belt. The rings slide up to reveal an opening into which one could insert coins (or whatever else one wanted to keep safe).


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

That is really cool. Thanks for the link. Thanks also to pzoe for the link to the history lesson.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks! you learn something new every day...!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much,-I didn't know it either !


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you all I have learned something new today and any day you learn something is not a loss. Glenda


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Me too, never seen one before. Think I prefer this to a fanny pack if I only have small things to keep handy. Hmmmm 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Will you explain a miser's purse? I have never hear of one...


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I knew about these purses, but this is the first time I can actually make one. thanks. blessings...


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

pzoe said:


> You can place things in either side of the "purse." When you sew up the long side of the knitted piece you leave a slit. This is where you put your money in. You slide both rings to one side and after your deposit you slide the rings to either side of the slit. This locks the purse. The tassels on either end keep the rings from sliding off.
> 
> Here's an interesting piece on the history of the miser's purse:
> 
> ...


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

I collect antique/vintage handbags, most of which are beaded or Whiting and Davis mesh. I also have several miser's purses, so it would be fun to actually make one myself to add to the collection!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is interesting, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Pzoe, 

Thanks so much for the explanation. I was clueless about a miser purse, but this certainly makes sense. I'm finding so many things that were once used are so useful. Time to get back to some of them.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's another kind of miser's purse. This one has strands that go from the flap through the body of the purse so that you have to open it all the way up and squeeze in your fingers to get something out.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68385-1.html#1242622.
(Scroll to the bottom of the page for pictures of my version and a link to the pattern.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's another (crochet) version from Judith Prindle in 2005

http://crochetpatternsonly.blogspot.co.uk/2005_08_24_archive.html


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the term miser purse but I just thought it speaking of the person lolnot an actual bag. Good to know and love the idea of the two sliding rings. Grrrrr, another project to add to the WIP. I really need to finish sumthin.

Thanks it really is Great and I love that we have the history on it....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I made a major faux pas and posted my reply to this topic on another topic by mistake, so I'll try to get it right this time.

Here's my version of a miser's purse. It's my yard sale money pouch. I just started like I was going to make a sock cuff, then when I figured it was long enough I made a round sock toe or the same decreases as a mitten or hat. Then I made an I-cord and joined it to the side being sure that the ring was able to slip down over the top. I've used this now for about 4 years.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very neat idea!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Definately interesting...thanks Pzoe


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great idea and it's so cute. Thanks for sharing


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Many thanks Pzoe for the historical reference. Think I may have to attempt a Misers Bag (rather than purse) from this pattern:

http://crochetpatternsonly.blogspot.co.uk/2005_08_24_archive.html


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I made a major faux pas and posted my reply to this topic on another topic by mistake, so I'll try to get it right this time.
> 
> Here's my version of a miser's purse. It's my yard sale money pouch. I just started like I was going to make a sock cuff, then when I figured it was long enough I made a round sock toe or the same decreases as a mitten or hat. Then I made an I-cord and joined it to the side being sure that the ring was able to slip down over the top. I've used this now for about 4 years.


Sure wish you had this written out....I like it.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Gwen, Will you show us some of your miser purses, please?

The one I have is like the white one on the PZOE message. Thank you. jude


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks DIDOUGH, I did copy that pattern also. They are really cute! jude


----------



## pstall53 (Mar 15, 2017)

I learned something new today. Maybe I'll try one. Yours is very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------

